# Circuito y diseño de un ecualizador paramétrico



## lorealvarez (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola buenas necesito hacer un pequeño trabajo sobre un ecualizador paramétrico de cuatro canales estéreo para un equipo de audio. El enunciado me da una serie de indicaciones en cuanto a niveles de entrada, etc.
Lo duro del trabajo es hacer el diseño físico, es decir plantear el circuito impreso con todas las componentes, para comenzar alguien sabe donde podría conseguir indicaciones del diseño o algun circuito electrico para un eculizador de estas caracteristica??
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## thors (Nov 23, 2006)

creo que debes trabajar algo ¡¡¡ no pidas todo !!!

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/menu3.html


----------

